# Cnc Mini Mill Slide & Screw Lubrication



## grepper (Feb 27, 2016)

I know this is a well hammered on subject, but I thought I'd ask anyway.  It would seem especially important for CNC driven systems.

I've seen everything from lithium grease to 50w oil to WD40 recommended.  I'm totally sold on the lubricity of Mobil 1.  Engines internals look brand new inside after years of service.

I have a bathroom fan and the fan bushing started squealing.  I put regular motor oil on it.  That lasted about 6 months.  Then I used Mobil 1.  Haven't touched it in years.  The difference was amazing.

I've seen some whining about motor oils hold particulates in suspension.  Is that really a concern?

Anyway, just use 20w oil on both slides and screws?  Grease on screws?


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 27, 2016)

What is recommended in the equipment manual?

Generally slides will use a way lube.  Oil on lead screws (not too fussy, since it is total loss oiling.  Not grease, it really holds debris).  Gear units - per the manual (generally a fairly light - ISO 32 or 68 - low in additives, such as a rust and oxidation inhibited circulating oil).

My experience has been that special lubes don't work any better - what works great is to keep the machine & components clean and lubed as intended.  Granted I'll often use a better lube than necessary, because that is what is handy by in the can - but it won't improve performance.


----------



## grepper (Feb 27, 2016)

Chipper5783 said:


> My experience has been that special lubes don't work any better - what works great is to keep the machine & components clean and lubed as intended.



That's what I've been doing.  I keep things very clean- I probably even overdo.  I have a vac and use it often and wipe surfaces with 20w Mobile 1.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thicker oils do help chatter on standard way machines.  Vactra way lubes do have very high levels of rust inhibitors. When machines are running water soluble cutting oils this is very important.  If your shop is damp or unheated it's important as well.  

Synthetic car oils are great in many ways but long term rust protection they fall short of even standard Dino oils.   They are designed for an environment where normal operating temp boils off the moisture regularly. 

Vactra or vaculine also is formulated to reduce stiction and I can feel the difference compared to other oils.  


Vactra 2 is only a dollar or two more a gallon to boot! It's still a Mobil product.  Why use something not meant for ways.


----------



## astjp2 (Feb 29, 2016)

Use G-68 lube, its what its designed for.  I just did the NTT cnc troubleshooting course, it uses Fanuc controls and he had a little simulator with linear guides and box way.  Pretty cool what a true CNC can do.  He even had a 1 shot oiler to lube the ways and ball screws.  Most CNC's don't have a one shot, they let the control turn on the lube pump so the operator can't forget.  Tim


----------

